# Table Saw Recommendation



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I too have large cabinet saw (Powermatic PM2000), but also a Bosch 4100 for a portable use. It's an amazing saw and the gravity rise stand is much nicer than Ridgid's or Dewalt's (both of which I also own). It's not equivalent to a big cast iron saw, but it's proven capable of everything I've asked of it, including 3/4" dadoes in hardwood.

I recommend adding both extending supports and a zero clearance insert. If you're doing a lot of angles on it, you'll probably also want to upgrade the miter gauge.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Nick - great info


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Family Handyman did a nice article a year or so ago with some good reviews. 

http://www.familyhandyman.com/tools/table-saws/portable-table-saw-reviews/view-all


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

+1 on the Bosch.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I recently purchased a Bosch GTS1031 to replace my huge saw. It's very, very portable. Although the saw cuts well and has a ton more power than my circa 1970s Craftsman, I'm not sure I would recommend any of the portable table saws out there for ripping plywood. Unless you are building it into a large stationary cabinet, they just are a little too risky to try to shove an 8' sheet through. Better option would be to get a nice circular saw and a straight-edge (or a track saw) if you need to do portable cutting of large sheets.

Here's the saw all folded up into its compact storage space:









EDIT: Also, if anyone has a Bosch 4100 and wants to purchase the extensions for it, I accidentally bought them thinking they would also fit the 1031. They do not. I also mistakenly purchased the dado insert for a 4100 and have that. The restocking & shipping fee was so high that I just decided to keep all of it instead of send it back. PM me if interested.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

hyunelan2 said:


> I recently purchased a Bosch GTS1031 to replace my huge saw. It's very, very portable. Although the saw cuts well and has a ton more power than my circa 1970s Craftsman, I'm not sure I would recommend any of the portable table saws out there for ripping plywood. Unless you are building it into a large stationary cabinet, they just are a little too risky to try to shove an 8' sheet through. Better option would be to get a nice circular saw and a straight-edge (or a track saw) if you need to do portable cutting of large sheets.
> 
> Here's the saw all folded up into its compact storage space:
> 
> ...


 Thanks to all for your suggestions.

If I used rollers and had help w me, would this change your mind on using a portable to cut plywood?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Rollers move and tip over--if you MUST use a portable saw for cutting plywood--

Use a table behind the saw---adjusted to the same height as the saw top---

If you can also have support on the left side of the saw table----I have seen home made tables that have a cut out for the saw---

I've never used that Bosch saw--but it sure looks like a nice one.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

quote for "oh Mike"

"If you can also have support on the left side of the saw table----I have seen home made tables that have a cut out for the saw---"

Thanks Mike - do you have a pic of the cut-outs?


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I've cut 3/4 ply on my Bosch with the extensions out. Seemed fine to me.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the Ryobi BR3000.....works great.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

tstex said:


> Thanks Mike - do you have a pic of the cut-outs?


I imagine Mike is talking something like this picture. They can come in any shape and size you imagine. You just need a space to set the saw so that the top is level with the rest of the table. Obviously, the downside of this is it takes up a lot of space, which is why most people purchase compact saws to begin with.










The other problem with cutting full sheets on a portable saw, is most do not extend their fence very far. DeWalt's new line goes to 24", but many can't rip a sheet in half with the fence they come with.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

You should always cut down a 4x8 sheet with a circular saw before cutting to size on a table saw, too dangerous with a full sheet.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Mafell Erika when I win the Powerball. 

Before that, you may look into a track saw for breaking down plywood. Much easier to move the saw than that heavy sheet of wood. Makita and Festool make good enough cuts that you don't need to clean them up on a table saw afterwards.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.buzzillions.com/reviews/craftsman-professional-15-amp-10-portable-table-saw-21829-reviews

http://www.rockler.com/kreg-rip-cut-circular-saw-guide

The table saw is the one I own. Love it. Folds sown to get our of the way in the garage. I use the Kregg guide to break down plywood and I am very satisfied with the results. If I need to cut a 4X8 into (2) 4x4's I have a hardwood 2"X2" that has been planed straight and has clamps to hold it to a sheet of plywood to use as a straight edge just for that purpose.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Great info guys - really appreciate all the feedback.

I'm also going to need to rip some milled pine boards I had made when a person in the country cut down about 14-16 pines that had 2+ft diameters. The dimensions on those vary from 12-14" W x 10-16'ft L x 1-2" H I always have someone w me when I do this: one on the receiving end and one on the giving/pushing end. I always use sharp blades. I can use the 70's 200Lb Rockwell table saw for this.

The one I'm looking for here in the City is to cut plywood to make more garage shelving and add'i walking space in the attic [plywood over rafters]. 

Thanks again for all your experience/advice, it's invaluable. tstex


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

If you are cutting plywood to make shelves then use the Kregg guide. I have a 15 amp Skil Circular saw that the guide mounts to very easily. The set-up will allow you to cut up to cut 24" wide pieces. I can zip through 1" plywood very quickly. There are internet pages that will show you how to make your own, but I like the Kregg guides the best.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Just a tip----Home Depot will rip plywood for free----if they have what you need---

When I need to cut ply on my portable table saw--I will frequently get the material ripped at the Depot---then do the final sizing on the job---no extra cost---and mighty handy.


----------

